# Review of the Oyaide DB-510 – An "analog sounding" digital cable



## slim.a

*The Oyaide DB-510 – An analog sounding digital cable*
   
  Review deleted


----------



## rosgr63

slim.a that's a fantastic review, I would like to thank you for taking the time and putting so much work for the benefit of others like me who have this wonderful cable but haven't got the skill or knowledge to evaluate it properly.
 Thanks a lot


----------



## n3rdling

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slim.a* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 The Oyaide cable is a true 75 ohms cable using true 75 ohms connectors._

 

Did you measure this or read it on the back of the box?


----------



## slim.a

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n3rdling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Did you measure this or read it on the back of the box?_

 

I didn't measure it but I did some research before buying. I found out about the 75 ohms on the specs sheet of the cable. By the way, achieving 75 ohms in a coaxial cable or BNC connector is not a hard task to do. The hardest task I believe is to make 75 ohms rca connectors.

 Here are some reasons I believe the claims of Oyaide about the 75 ohms charcteristic:
 1. Oyaide is a trustworthy japanese company, not some small company that sell a few esoteric products on their website.
 2. The cable used on the DB-510 is the FTVS-510 which has won the 2006 AUDIO EXCELLENCE AWARDS（in JAPAN). See here : OYAIDE ELEC,co,.ltd.
 3. The BNC connectors that are used are the SLSB BNC connector that retail for $85 for a set of 2 (see here: Oyaide SLSB (BNC) Connector | KOSMIC.us). It is known that it is not hard to make 75ohms connectors. There are connectors such as Canare that retail for a lot less and that are known to be 75 ohms. If anything the Oyaide connectors are "overkill" unless they have a higher bandwidth than the Canare which would justify perhaps the price.

 I hope these are enough reasons to convince you that it is 75 ohms. At least these were the reasons that convinced me.


----------



## SoFGR

I'm very confused right now, afaik dac19mk3 accepts coax RCA while hiface can be modded to accept coax BNC for a little bit extra, btw how much did you pay for your BNC m2 hiface and from where did you buy it from ? 

 Did you order a Oyaide DB-510 that's terminated RCA from one end and BNC from the other or am i missing something ? if yes from which shop ?


----------



## googleborg

an analogue sounding digital cable with little or no sonic signature, i'm confused.

 thanks for the review anyhow


----------



## Jon L

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *googleborg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_an analogue sounding digital cable with little or no sonic signature, i'm confused.

 thanks for the review anyhow_

 

Interesting point 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Stereovox XV2 does not have any metallic edge in my system, and I've been meaning to try out their new XV Ultra. Then again, this Oyaide is cheaper than XV Ultra...


----------



## slim.a

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SoFGR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm very confused right now, afaik dac19mk3 accepts coax RCA while hiface can be modded to accept coax BNC for a little bit extra, btw how much did you pay for your BNC m2 hiface and from where did you buy it from ? 

 Did you order a Oyaide DB-510 that's terminated RCA from one end and BNC from the other or am i missing something ? if yes from which shop ?_

 

Hi SoFGR, I had my dac19mk3 custom built with a BNC input. Kingwa (the owner of Audio-gd) has tested both RCA and BNC coaxial for jitter and has found that jitter in RCA is 10 times higher than BNC. All his high end DACs come a BNC input but you can always ask to have the Dac19 or maybe even the audio-gd FUN for a BNC input.

 As for the Oyaide cable, i bought it from Kosmic (here : Oyaide Digital Interconnects | KOSMIC.us ) at $220 for 1.3 meters. I bought the BNC but they also seem to have the DR-510 which is the RCA version.


----------



## slim.a

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *googleborg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_an analogue sounding digital cable with little or no sonic signature, i'm confused.

 thanks for the review anyhow_

 

What I meant by "analog sounding" is that it is natural sounding and free from digitis. 
 If were to make an analogy with dac chips, I would say that the Stereovox XV2 sounded like a sigma-delta chip while the Oyaide sounded like the PCM1704UK chip. If you have never listened to the PCM1704UK (or maybe a NOS dac), you can leave OK with any modern delta sigma chip. However, once you listen to a better and more natural dac, you can't help but notice the digitis (or hard an not so natural timbre) on most delta-sigma chips. It is not because the data is converted into analog at the end that it necessarily mean it is "analog sounding" (like real life or a high end turntable)

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jon L* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Interesting point 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Stereovox XV2 does not have any metallic edge in my system, and I've been meaning to try out their new XV Ultra. Then again, this Oyaide is cheaper than XV Ultra..._

 

It is possible that my system (and my hearing) was overemphasizing that slight metallic edge that was apparent non amplified instruments (violins, pianos, ...) and on well recorded material. On some other kind of processed music, it would probably go unnoticed.
 I also was able to pinpoint that weakness because I have tried 3 other high end cables that were more natural sounding (Sobek, Actinote Aria, Oyaide). If I didn't listened to those cables for long periods in my system, I probably wouldn't have noticed anything.

 Finally, system matching is very important. I am sure that in some system combinations (tube gear, ...) the Stereovox XV2 would do the job properly. But in my mind it won't be as accurate as the Actinote Aria or the Oyaide DB-510. The new Stereovox Ultra looks very intersting but is a lot more expensive than the Oyaide.


----------



## SoFGR

Damn that is not the answer that i wanted to hear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sending the dac19mk3 back to china and receiving it back after 7-10 days is too much of a hassle for me right now, damn first my C2C upgrade version compass and dac19mk3 became discontinued so soon and now this. 

 I should have put more thought to it before buying my DAC, i thought that power is power spdif is spdif and cables are cables until the day i tried the blue dragon V3 on my Q40s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, do you believe that moving from x-fi titanium -> optical toslink to hiface -> Qyaide DR-510 will still be a worthy upgrade ? any shops for the hiface ?


----------



## slim.a

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SoFGR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Damn that is not the answer that i wanted to hear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sending the dac19mk3 back to china and receiving it back after 7-10 days is too much of a hassle for me right now, damn first my C2C upgrade version compass and dac19mk3 became discontinued so soon and now this. 

 I should have put more thought to it before buying my DAC, i thought that power is power spdif is spdif and cables are cables until the day i tried the blue dragon V3 on my Q40s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, do you believe that moving from x-fi titanium -> optical toslink to hiface -> Qyaide DR-510 will still be a worthy upgrade ? any shops for the hiface ?_

 

You shouldn't worry too much about BNC vs. RCA coaxial. Even if Kingwa has found that BNC has 10 times less measured jitter, I found that the difference was rather small in my system. For example I tried all digital cables in both the BNC input and the RCA input. 
 To use the RCA input, I used a cheap BNC to RCA adaptor (nothing fancy). The difference was rather small between the two inputs. Of course, the BNC one was superior but it was a small change in sound quality. 
 The change in sound quality is much bigger when changing digital cables or transports. 

 On the other hand, I did try the optical input with the dac19mk3 but it was clearly inferior to the spdif inputs (RCA and BNC). 

 If you are not planning to upgrade your dac in the short term, and in my opinion, the Hiface + Qyaide DR-510 should provide you a big jump in sound quality compared to your current source (x-fi + optical). By the way, even after listening to the 2 inputs (BNC vs. RCA), I wouldn't personally send back to china just for upgrading the BNC input. It is not worth it in my opinion as the quality of the digital cable and the source affected the sound the most.


----------



## RickEC

I had same experiences with spdif vs optical. My previous set up couldn't surface any gap between the two. Based on my present system, I could tell that optical is a compromise.

 Very few digital cable reviews here in head-fi. Kudos to Slim.a. My search for a most bang for buck cable begins.

 My 19MK3 has BNC as well. But unfortunately, my transport doesn't.


----------



## slim.a

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rosgr63* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_slim.a that's a fantastic review, I would like to thank you for taking the time and putting so much work for the benefit of others like me who have this wonderful cable but haven't got the skill or knowledge to evaluate it properly.
 Thanks a lot_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RickEC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I had same experiences with spdif vs optical. My previous set up couldn't surface any gap between the two. Based on my present system, I could tell that optical is a compromise.

 Very few digital cable reviews here in head-fi. Kudos to Slim.a. My search for a most bang for buck cable begins.

 My 19MK3 has BNC as well. But unfortunately, my transport doesn't._

 

Thanks for the nice comments guys!


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Another good job slim.a !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looks like I've found myself a digital cable for the ref system thanks to your hard work !

 It's the last piece of the puzzle for my system since I'm still using the Canare BNC I bought from A-gd. It's good but it's a stopgap at best. I was considering the latest Stereovox until your report was posted. Thanks for saving me some $$$$ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Peete.


----------



## slim.a

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pricklely Peete* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Another good job slim.a !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looks like I've found myself a digital cable for the ref system thanks to your hard work !

 It's the last piece of the puzzle for my system since I'm still using the Canare BNC I bought from A-gd. It's good but it's a stopgap at best. I was considering the latest Stereovox until your report was posted. Thanks for saving me some $$$$ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Peete._

 

After trying different digital cables, I found the Canare coaxial cable (I have an RCA version) average at best. The Belden 1694A is much more open sounding and represents a better value than the Canare in my opinion. 

 As for Stereovox, their new Ultra digital cable seems to have improved a few points in the design : it uses a better dieletric, better shielding and a cryo treatment (I don't really konw how effective is the last point). However, the thing that distrubs me is the us of "Mil-Spec" silver-plated copper instead of the pure silver you would expect from a cable of this price.


----------



## googleborg

mil-spec is probably just shorthand for 'cable bought for cheap from military surplus'


----------



## rosgr63

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *googleborg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_mil-spec is probably just shorthand for 'cable bought for cheap from military surplus' _

 

I like your explanation, always wondered!


----------



## slim.a

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *googleborg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_mil-spec is probably just shorthand for 'cable bought for cheap from military surplus' _

 

That is probably a good explanation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I found a 50 Feet Mil-Spec 26-AWG Silver-Coated-Copper Wire selling for $9.99. 
 The stereovox cable is probably a better quality cable than the one I have found on ebay but it is probably a lot cheaper than the high purity silver used in the Oyaide ...


----------



## Turn&cough

Has anybody tried the LAT DI-30? I read a few good comments(better than Stereovox) on some other forums and was wondering if it's legit. They offer a 45 day money back guarantee so not much to lose. 
 I've been pondering a new digital coax and was debating whether to go with an El Cheapo BJC Belden 1694 or to spend a couple of bills on something more exotic

L A T International, Inc. - Audio Cables


----------



## rosgr63

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Turn&cough* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has anybody tried the LAT DI-30? I read a few good comments(better than Stereovox) on some other forums and was wondering if it's legit. They offer a 45 day money back guarantee so not much to lose. 
 I've been pondering a new digital coax and was debating whether to go with an El Cheapo BJC Belden 1694 or to spend a couple of bills on something more exotic

L A T International, Inc. - Audio Cables_

 

It's not silver but uses copper and silver (Silverfuse). "Silverfuse is a near alloy of silver and copper".
 On paper at least Oyaide is better. Not to mention the connectors, I don't think you'll find many better than Oyaide at this price.


----------



## slim.a

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Turn&cough* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has anybody tried the LAT DI-30? I read a few good comments(better than Stereovox) on some other forums and was wondering if it's legit. They offer a 45 day money back guarantee so not much to lose. 
 I've been pondering a new digital coax and was debating whether to go with an El Cheapo BJC Belden 1694 or to spend a couple of bills on something more exotic

L A T International, Inc. - Audio Cables_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rosgr63* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's not silver but uses copper and silver (Silverfuse). "Silverfuse is a near alloy of silver and copper".
 On paper at least Oyaide is better. Not to mention the connectors, I don't think you'll find many better than Oyaide at this price._

 

I agree with rosgr63, it would be hard to find a better built cable than the Oyaide at this price point. The only thing an esoteric cable could improve upon the Oyaide would be using an air dielectric instead of teflon+carbon PE used as a dielectric for the Oyaide. However, as far as I know, such cables (Taralabs, ...) are much more expensive than the Oyaide.


----------



## Turn&cough

What scares me in the Oyaides are the words "pure silver" My only experience with pure silver was $6000 Nordost speaker cables that made my ears bleed. The last thing I want in my system at this point is brightness.

 I fell for this(marketing hype? maybe) from LAT:

_The compacting fusion also reduces the wire diameter to the desired size. No dioding subsequently occurs with this process. The result provides for the benefits of silver; which are excellent definition and clarity, with the high purity copper benefits of warmth and mellowness._


----------



## slim.a

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Turn&cough* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What scares me in the Oyaides are the words "pure silver" My only experience with pure silver was $6000 Nordost speaker cables that made my ears bleed.

 I find this(marketing hype?) from LAT more reassuring:

The compacting fusion also reduces the wire diameter to the desired size. No dioding subsequently occurs with this process. The result provides for the benefits of silver; which are excellent definition and clarity, with the high purity copper benefits of warmth and mellowness._

 

First, you have to keep in mind that digital cables transmit only high frequency content (square waves at the mega hertz range depending on the bit rate and frequency). 
 Anyway I find it curious that they use the following to describe a digital cable : "_The result provides for the benefits of silver; which are excellent definition and clarity, with the high purity copper benefits of warmth and mellowness._" This might be true for their analog cables but the same reasoning cannot apply for digital cables. You do not need copper in the cable to achieve the transmission of a perfect square wave without rounding off the edges. 
 I understand the logic behind using silver/copper cables in the analog domain but I honestly do not see the reasoning for a digital cable.

 For a company that criticize cable hype, I find that they use a lot of "hype words" such as : SILVERFUSE, six nines OFHC copper,... But overall, they seem to make pretty decent cables (for the price).

 As for your experience with the "$6000 Nordost speaker cables", I don't think it is a general rule that can be applied to all silver cables. There are a lot of factors that can make a difference in a silver based cable : the purity, the dielectric, the geomotry of the conductor (solid core vs. multi strand), ...
 Personnaly, I am using solid silver cable throughout my system (digital BNC, RCA interconnects and headphone cable), and I have no hint of harshness. Many silver plated or copper based interconnects I tried were harsher than the artisan ultimate silver dream I am currently using (see my review here). 
 Out of curiosity, which nordost cable was that ? All I could find on their website were silver plated copper cables.


----------



## rosgr63

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Turn&cough* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I fell for this(marketing hype? maybe) from LAT:

The compacting fusion also reduces the wire diameter to the desired size. No dioding subsequently occurs with this process. The result provides for the benefits of silver; which are excellent definition and clarity, with the high purity copper benefits of warmth and mellowness._

 

I don't think you have fallen for the marketing hype, this might be a nice cable indeed.
 You can only find out after an ABX comparison using your equipment with which you are familiar.
 I am only expressing my humble opinion!


----------



## Turn&cough

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slim.a* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Out of curiosity, which nordost cable was that ? All I could find on their website were silver plated copper cables._

 

You're right - they probably were silver plated copper. They might have been the Valhalla but I'm not sure - this was quite a while ago. All I remember is the salesman telling me they were "silver", they cost $6000, how crappy they sounded and who in their right mind would spend $6000 on them. After that I avoided silver cables like the plague. I must have been traumatized by the experience.


----------



## punk_guy182

Silver is actually better than coper for digital transmission but I'd rather use some pure coper for analog tasks.
 Silver conducts electricity a lot faster.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *punk_guy182* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Silver is actually better than coper for digital transmission but I'd rather use some pure coper for analog tasks.
 Silver conducts electricity a lot faster._

 

silver does not conduct electricity faster lol silver just has a lower resistance to it, and even then not by as much as you think. Since silver has the lowest resistivity of metals, it sets the scale at 1, copper comes in at a whopping 1.007. At least that is what i learned in school. It is really not that much less resistive. And resistance doesnt drop speed, it drops voltage.


----------



## punk_guy182

You know a lot more than I do. I just reported what someone told me on the matter.


----------



## Pricklely Peete

The Nordost stuff is silver extruded over copper IIRC, big difference from plating the silver onto copper core conductor. I have Nordost BH II speakers cables and they simply sound terrific with what would be bright planar/ribbon main speakers. The Nordost cable is anything but bright, it's full like copper but sweet and detailed like silver (it has no atypical signature of silver plated copper cables whatsoever IMO). Nordost's stuff is very system dependent I find...it can awful on the wrong gear combination's and amazing on the right combo's. It all comes down to selecting the proper pieces for that system puzzle.

 I would have to say the most consistent performers I've used over the years across all system combination's I've owned, have been MIT. I've yet to hear a system that was not improved by varying degrees by these cables. Of course selecting the right cable for the job is the big question most of us have, never mind the astronomical prices some fo these designs command. That being said it makes no sense to mate a 5K US set of IC's to a 300 dollar DAC and amp. Some common sense has to be exercised I would think. 

 200USD for a decent cable to be used on a 2K DAC is more than acceptable IMO. I would not spend anymore than 500USD unless the performance is many times better than the 200 dollar cable.

 Peete.


----------



## rosgr63

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pricklely Peete* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Nordost stuff is silver extruded over copper IIRC, big difference from plating the silver onto copper core conductor. I have Nordost BH II speakers cables and they simply sound terrific with what would be bright planar/ribbon main speakers. The Nordost cable is anything but bright, it's full like copper but sweet and detailed like silver (it has no atypical signature of silver plated copper cables whatsoever IMO). Nordost's stuff is very system dependent I find...it can awful on the wrong gear combination's and amazing on the right combo's. It all comes down to selecting the proper pieces for that system puzzle.

 I would have to say the most consistent performers I've used over the years across all system combination's I've owned, have been MIT. I've yet to hear a system that was not improved by varying degrees by these cables. Of course selecting the right cable for the job is the big question most of us have, never mind the astronomical prices some fo these designs command. That being said it makes no sense to mate a 5K US set of IC's to a 300 dollar DAC and amp. Some common sense has to be exercised I would think. 

 200USD for a decent cable to be used on a 2K DAC is more than acceptable IMO. I would not spend anymore than 500USD unless the performance is many times better than the 200 dollar cable.

 Peete._

 

Hi Peete, I could not agree more with your comments.

 However common sense and Head-Fi don't go together in my case I am afraid.

 I use Oyaide Digital, and Nordost Heimdall analogue and I like them both.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

So i thinking about getting one of these, but my dac doesnt have BNC, just RCA. I know everyone says that bnc is better, but isnt that only because BNC is perfect 75 ohms? Supposedly the oyaide rca connectors are perfect 75 ohms as well, so shouldnt it not matter which you use? Im planning to pair it with a Hiface and my Audio GD dac19mk3


----------



## IPodPJ

How about one of these for AES/EBU? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




OYAIDE ELEC,co,.ltd.

 Actually, at $1100 for a 1.3m pair, it's extremely pricey. What you can do is buy the wire used in it, the FTVS-910, for $255 per meter, throw on some nice connectors and call it a day. And that's still very pricey.

 I could have Peter at DHC basically replicate that for me with SCSCag OCC silver wire from Cryoparts.


----------



## slim.a

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SoupRKnowva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So i thinking about getting one of these, but my dac doesnt have BNC, just RCA. I know everyone says that bnc is better, but isnt that only because BNC is perfect 75 ohms? Supposedly the oyaide rca connectors are perfect 75 ohms as well, so shouldnt it not matter which you use? Im planning to pair it with a Hiface and my Audio GD dac19mk3_

 

I have a "modded" dac19mk3 with both RCA and BNC input. I find that with the same cable, the BNC is slightly better RCA (more low level details and less stress to the sound). 
 But a good RCA cable sounds better than a poor BNC cable. In fact, I even tried the BNC Oyaide cable with a cheap bnc to rca adaptor and it sounded better than any other cable I tried in my system (whether they were BNC or RCA).
 Personally, I wouldn't worry too much about BNC vs. RCA.


----------



## rosgr63

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SoupRKnowva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So i thinking about getting one of these, but my dac doesnt have BNC, just RCA. I know everyone says that bnc is better, but isnt that only because BNC is perfect 75 ohms? Supposedly the oyaide rca connectors are perfect 75 ohms as well, so shouldnt it not matter which you use? Im planning to pair it with a Hiface and my Audio GD dac19mk3_

 

You will not regret it. I have the Oyaide DR-510 (RCA version) and it's very good.


----------



## rosgr63

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *IPodPJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How about one of these for AES/EBU? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



OYAIDE ELEC,co,.ltd.

 Actually, at $1100 for a 1.3m pair, it's extremely pricey. What you can do is buy the wire used in it, the FTVS-910, for $255 per meter, throw on some nice connectors and call it a day. And that's still very pricey.

 I could have Peter at DHC basically replicate that for me with SCSCag OCC silver wire from Cryoparts._

 

Kosmic.us sell it at $620 which is a great price.
 I don't think Peter who is a great builder can match the Oyaide AR-910 at that price.


----------



## slim.a

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *IPodPJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How about one of these for AES/EBU? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



OYAIDE ELEC,co,.ltd.

 Actually, at $1100 for a 1.3m pair, it's extremely pricey. What you can do is buy the wire used in it, the FTVS-910, for $255 per meter, throw on some nice connectors and call it a day. And that's still very pricey._

 

That cable looks very nice indeed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As for the pirce, since it is for digital you can just buy a single cable (no need for a pair). The price is $620 for a single 1.3m here Oyaide AR-910 Pure Silver Balanced Interconnects | KOSMIC.us. But I admit it is very expensive and those connectors might be overkill. Buying the FTVS-910 wire and pairing it with some neutrik XLR connectors could be a good alternative.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *IPodPJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I could have Peter at DHC basically replicate that for me with SCSCag OCC silver wire from Cryoparts._

 

I am not sure that it is easy to replicate it : besides the purity of the conductors, there seems to be other factors in making a good digital cable : impedance, dielectric, shielding, dampening of the vibrations, ... So it probably won't be the same 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Edit -- I just saw rosgr63's answer ... and it seems we were thinking the same 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Edit 2 -- I looked at the DHC site and they seem to be selling a nice coaxial digital cable (the "Reverse Primer" OCC Silver Digital Coaxial Cable). It seems that it uses top notch conductors and shielding however, there are 2 things that grabbed my attention : it is not specified as being 75 ohms compliant and it uses a ferrite to filter out noise. A ferrite can indeed filter out the high frequency noise but it also slows down the square wave of a digital signale : a digital signal is basically rapidly changing square waves at a very high frequency (Mhz range depending on the bit and frequency) ... I wonder if it is a wise idea. For example, Kimber used a ferrite for its first usb aftermarket cable but after much criticism it removed them from their new silver usb cable.


----------



## rosgr63

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slim.a* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 Edit -- I just saw rosgr63's answer ... and it seems we were thinking the same 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 ._

 

Great minds think alike!


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rosgr63* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You will not regret it. I have the Oyaide DR-510 (RCA version) and it's very good._

 

thanks for the info everyone, slim.a you dont have the rca version though right? you just used the adapter?


----------



## slim.a

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SoupRKnowva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_thanks for the info everyone, slim.a you dont have the rca version though right? you just used the adapter?_

 

That is right, I have the BNC version and used an adaptor. My guess is that RCA should as good if not better than the BNC + adaptor I tried.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slim.a* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That is right, I have the BNC version and used an adaptor. My guess is that RCA should as good if not better than the BNC + adaptor I tried._

 

thats what i was thinking as well


----------



## RickEC

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slim.a* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That is right, I have the BNC version and used an adaptor. My guess is that RCA should as good if not better than the BNC + adaptor I tried._

 

That answers my question too. BNC is only at my DAC, not at my CDP. So, according to Slim.a's experience, the RCA ones should be a better choice. Right Slim.a?


----------



## slim.a

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RickEC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That answers my question too. BNC is only at my DAC, not at my CDP. So, according to Slim.a's experience, the RCA ones should be a better choice. Right Slim.a?_

 

Yes, buying the RCA version should work well in your case. The only reason to buy the BNC version is if you are planning to upgrade your transport later with one that has a BNC ouput. If it is not the case, the RCA version should be a good bet. By the way, rosgr63 (who recommended me the Oyaide cable in the first place) has the RCA version which peforms better in his system than the other rca cables he has (stereovox xv2 and Zu if I remember correctly).


----------



## IPodPJ

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slim.a* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am not sure that it is easy to replicate it : besides the purity of the conductors, there seems to be other factors in making a good digital cable : impedance, dielectric, shielding, dampening of the vibrations, ... So it probably won't be the same 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

He could do it, I'd just need to buy him an ohm meter. The cheapest one I can find is a little over $100.

 AES/EBU is a lot easier to make than a coax cable. It's just a shielded twisted pair, polyethelene tubing (or your choice of materials), with a foil wrap as a drain wire. Of course you can also use some layers of dampening, which I would do.

 If you notice in my signature I have "Double Helix Cables Binary CX" digital cable coming soon. I am working with him on designing one, so I took the liberty of naming it too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (The CX is roman numerals for 110). The coax version will just be called Binary.

 I'm not sure yet if we will design it from scratch or find some nice shielded twisted pair to build layers upon. A good starting point will be to get some Belden 1800F, try one stock with some dampening and one stripped down with some other things done to it.


----------



## rosgr63

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slim.a* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes, buying the RCA version should work well in your case. The only reason to buy the BNC version is if you are planning to upgrade your transport later with one that has a BNC ouput. If it is not the case, the RCA version should be a good bet. By the way, rosgr63 (who recommended me the Oyaide cable in the first place) has the RCA version which peforms better in his system than the other rca cables he has (stereovox xv2 and Zu if I remember correctly)._

 

That's right, I have used Stereovox XV2, Zu Firemine, BJC.


----------



## rosgr63

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *IPodPJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_He could do it, I'd just need to buy him an ohm meter. The cheapest one I can find is a little over $100.

 AES/EBU is a lot easier to make than a coax cable. It's just a shielded twisted pair, polyethelene tubing (or your choice of materials), with a foil wrap as a drain wire. Of course you can also use some layers of dampening, which I would do.

 If you notice in my signature I have "Double Helix Cables Binary CX" digital cable coming soon. I am working with him on designing one, so I took the liberty of naming it too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (The CX is roman numerals for 110). The coax version will just be called Binary.

 I'm not sure yet if we will design it from scratch or find some nice shielded twisted pair to build layers upon. A good starting point will be to get some Belden 1800F, try one stock with some dampening and one stripped down with some other things done to it._

 

Peter at DHC is very honest and a great builder. If he says he can build a cable equivalent to Oyaide then I am sure it will be so.


----------



## xdanny

slim, thanks for taking the time to write this! Just like the other reviews you've written it is honest, and I appreciate that. Too many of them out there that repeat the same thing over and over again.

 Regards


----------



## slim.a

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *xdanny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_slim, thanks for taking the time to write this! Just like the other reviews you've written it is honest, and I appreciate that. Too many of them out there that repeat the same thing over and over again.

 Regards_

 

Hi xdanny,

 Thanks for your nice comments. I really appreciate it.

 Regards,


----------



## rosgr63

Honest, informative and great to read and learn!


----------



## RickEC

just bought one. will evaluate them soon.....


----------



## endless402

too bad difficult to find used. around 200 for me locally, which is about the same as a used dv-60 

 hmm


----------



## slim.a

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rosgr63* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Honest, informative and great to read and learn!_

 

Thanks rosgr63!


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RickEC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_just bought one. will evaluate them soon....._

 

Let us know how it compares to your current cables when you get it!


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *endless402* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_too bad difficult to find used. around 200 for me locally, which is about the same as a used dv-60 

 hmm_

 

If it is hard to find used ... maybe it means that people are satisfied with their cable and don't want to sell them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (just a guess)

 By the way, endless402, when you said "dv-60" do you mean the Kimber D-60?


----------



## rosgr63

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RickEC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_just bought one. will evaluate them soon....._

 

Did you get the DB or DR version?

 Let us have your impressions.


----------



## nautilus983

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *xdanny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_slim, thanks for taking the time to write this! Just like the other reviews you've written it is honest, and I appreciate that. Too many of them out there that repeat the same thing over and over again.

 Regards_

 

I agree, thanks slim


----------



## endless402

oops, yeah d-60


----------



## slim.a

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *endless402* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_oops, yeah d-60_

 

In that case, you might be interested in reading this : eBay Guides - Digital Cable Stereovox XV2 vs Kimber D 60 illuminati


----------



## endless402

^ yeah i've seen that. hard to find stereovox used too. missed out on the recent one on headfi


----------



## RickEC

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rosgr63* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Did you get the DB or DR version?

 Let us have your impressions._

 

I was given the option to get a BNC-RCA. But need to wait for several weeks. I therefore got a RCA-RCA, which is more readily acceptable in resale market. If I need a BNC-BNC version in the future, will sell off the RCA one.

 I'm not sure if this thing requires burn-in. I was using Belden 1694A.


----------



## rosgr63

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RickEC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was given the option to get a BNC-RCA. But need to wait for several weeks. I therefore got a RCA-RCA, which is more readily acceptable in resale market. If I need a BNC-BNC version in the future, will sell off the RCA one.

 I'm not sure if this thing requires burn-in. I was using Belden 1694A._

 

I also have the DR-510 which is the RCA version.
 As it's pure silver it would require at least 500hrs.
 If you want more info ask slim.a, he knows lots about cables, burn-in etc.
 Sometimes I wonder if there's something about Head-Fi gear that he doesn't know!
 Tubes maybe?


----------



## slim.a

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RickEC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was given the option to get a BNC-RCA. But need to wait for several weeks. I therefore got a RCA-RCA, which is more readily acceptable in resale market. If I need a BNC-BNC version in the future, will sell off the RCA one.

 I'm not sure if this thing requires burn-in. I was using Belden 1694A._

 

Since you are using the Belden 1694A you should notice an improvement right away (without burn-in) especially on the low level details and frequency extension at the highs and lows.

 On the soundstage it is a little bit trickier as the Belden 1694A has a big soundstage all the time, while the Oyaide has a more accurate soundstage that changes in size from one recording to another.

 As for the burn-in, it is hard to tell. It sounded so good from the beginning that I didn't keep an accurate track of the burn-in process. I felt that there was a noticeable improvement during the first day of use, but I think that it reached its full potential/blossomed after a few weeks of continuous use (300-500 hours I think). 
 However, the change was subtle and not night and day difference like I noticed with other components. For example, I have been burning-in a new DAC that Purepiper sent me for review and the change in sound was baffling: Straight out of the box, the sound was thick, soft and not very detailed. After 50 hours of burn-in using the Isotek Burn-in CD, the sound got a lot clearer and more detailed. It was almost like listening to a new DAC. 
 So in comparison, the change in sound after burn-in will be relatively small in the case of the Oyaide. That is why I don't think I even mentioned the burn-in in the review.

 In any case, let us know how you find the DR-510. And hopefully, since we are using the same DAC, there is a good chance that you will be pleased with the sound.


----------



## slim.a

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rosgr63* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I also have the DR-510 which is the RCA version.
 As it's pure silver it would require at least 500hrs.
 If you want more info ask slim.a, he knows lots about cables, burn-in etc.
 Sometimes I wonder if there's something about Head-Fi gear that he doesn't know!
 Tubes maybe?_

 

LOL, I certainly have a limited knowledge about the tube designs in comaprison with a lot of member here on head-fi. The only tube amp I have owned is the Little dot mkIII which I find very nice by the way.


----------



## dura

Last week I tried an 70cm RCA Oyaide 510 in my system (see sign).
 Frankly I was disappointed; inspired by this tread I hoped for a better performance compared to my digiflex with ferrite cores (les then 1/5 of the price) but the 510 sounded sharper, loosing some warmth (with or without ferrite, didn't seem to make a difference unlike with t digiflex), and after a week i gave up and felt relieved reinstalling the digiflex and enjoy the sound restored to 'fullness' again. 
 This is not to say that the Oyaide is not a good cable; far from it, construction is impressive.
 But cables are system dependent, and synergy is not always a matter of getting the best or most expensive.


----------



## rosgr63

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dura* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is not to say that the Oyaide is not a good cable; far from it, construction is impressive.
 But cables are system dependent, and synergy is not always a matter of getting the best or most expensive._

 

Sorry to hear that, I fully agree with your comments.
 Unfortunately unless you can borrow some parts you can never know until you buy it and try it out yourself.


----------



## slim.a

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dura* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Last week I tried an 70cm RCA Oyaide 510 in my system (see sign).
 Frankly I was disappointed; inspired by this tread I hoped for a better performance compared to my digiflex with ferrite cores (les then 1/5 of the price) but the 510 sounded sharper, loosing some warmth (with or without ferrite, didn't seem to make a difference unlike with t digiflex), and after a week i gave up and felt relieved reinstalling the digiflex and enjoy the sound restored to 'fullness' again. 
 This is not to say that the Oyaide is not a good cable; far from it, construction is impressive.
 But cables are system dependent, and synergy is not always a matter of getting the best or most expensive._

 

Hi dura,

 Sorry to hear that.

 However, I believe that the culprit in this case is not the Oyaide cable. I have tested it with enough different transports and dacs to be confident that it is the least colored cable I have come across. 
 Like all transparent component & cables, it highlights the shortcomings of upstream components. My personal guess is that the Oyaide let you hear the real sound of the Squeezbox (you can read the following review here, in which a modified squeezbox is compared to other transports and the m2tech)

 For example, the Belden cable and the Canare coaxial cables have both a distinct sonic signature even when used with different transports. The Oyaide (as well as the Sobek, Stereovox, Actinote) have less sonic signatures and let you hear the differences between different transports more easily. 

 In my opinion, cables should not be used to tweak the sound as all they can do is degrade it. Before trying the Artisan Silver Cables interconnects (and later the Oyaide), I used to try different cables to fine tune my system: For example, I used to use the Kimber PBJ with bright sources and the DH-Labs Silver Sonic BL1 with overly warm equipment. However, I realized that by doing so I was using fitlers that were hurting the low level details and quality of the sound. 
 To "fine tune" the system I discovered that getting a pure power supply (through power filters and power cords) as well as controlling the vibration (a proper rack/platform support/feet) play a big role in getting a good sound from any component. 
 After doing so (power filtration+vibration control+transparent cables), I can insert now pretty much any decent new component (dac or headphone amp) in my system and it sounds excellent. I have less to worry about "component matching".

 Note : The ferrites should not be used in digital cables as it main purpose is to filter high frequency ... and the digital signal is composed of high frequency square waves. There are better ways to shield a digital cable as the ferrite usually result in a rounder shape of the square waves wich result in a "rounder" sound (sometimes) but it is not the most accurate sound.


----------



## Pacha

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slim.a* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_To "fine tune" the system I discovered that getting a pure power supply (through power filters and power cords) as well as controlling the vibration (a proper rack/platform support/feet) play a big role in getting a good sound from any component._

 

slim.a, what is your setup for power cords and power filters? What would you recommand?


----------



## slim.a

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pacha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_slim.a, what is your setup for power cords and power filters? What would you recommand?_

 

I am currently using a Bada LB-5600 Power Filter Plant (along with the Hi-Fi Cables & Cie SimplePower power cord to connect it to the wall outlet).
 I am also using the Essential Audio Tools Noise Eater Parallel Filter.
 As for my DAC and heapdhone amp, I am using the Hi-Fi Cables & Cie PowertransPlus Power Cords.

 The combination above has worked well for me but it is probably specific to the quality of the electricity where I live. 
 Also I was able to try the Hifi Cables power cords for a week before making my decision.


----------



## dura

@slim.a thank you for your detailed answer, there are some valuable points in it.
 I'm new to these digital interconnects, having had inegrated CDPs bfore I switched to the Squeezebox.
 Very surprised there was an audible difference between digital interconnects, and the differences were what I would expect when going from copper to silver analogue IC's, coincidence? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Strange... 
 Anyway, You make a valuable point about the digital-out quality of the Squeezebox and I feel the Digiflex (Canare cable indeed) indeed seems to add some warmth, pleasant but perhaps not truthful, no doubt in a more resolving system the Oyaide would fare better.
 As it stands now, the Digiflex is the best match in my system, but after future improvements I'll start experimenting with the cables again.


----------



## Pacha

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slim.a* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am currently using a Bada LB-5600 Power Filter Plant (along with the Hi-Fi Cables & Cie SimplePower power cord to connect it to the wall outlet).
 I am also using the Essential Audio Tools Noise Eater Parallel Filter.
 As for my DAC and heapdhone amp, I am using the Hi-Fi Cables & Cie PowertransPlus Power Cords.

 The combination above has worked well for me but it is probably specific to the quality of the electricity where I live. 
 Also I was able to try the Hifi Cables power cords for a week before making my decision._

 

Thank you again.


----------



## slim.a

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dura* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_@slim.a thank you for your detailed answer, there are some valuable points in it.
 I'm new to these digital interconnects, having had inegrated CDPs bfore I switched to the Squeezebox.
 Very surprised there was an audible difference between digital interconnects, and the differences were what I would expect when going from copper to silver analogue IC's, coincidence? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Strange... 
 Anyway, You make a valuable point about the digital-out quality of the Squeezebox and I feel the Digiflex (Canare cable indeed) indeed seems to add some warmth, pleasant but perhaps not truthful, no doubt in a more resolving system the Oyaide would fare better.
 As it stands now, the Digiflex is the best match in my system, but after future improvements I'll start experimenting with the cables again._

 

Your experiment with the Oyaide is very valuable as I haven't stressed enough (in the review) the importance of the transport. I have considered the transparency and revealing nature of the Oyaide as a good thing but it is a good thing only with nice sounding transports. 

 By the way, the same effect can be expected from high quality pure silver interconnect. While they can sound fantastic on good equipment, they can sound awful when matched with bad components.

 In my reviews, I have always tried to make a distinction between equipment/cables that are transparent/revealing (which is a good thing) and equipment that overemphasize some parts of the sound (which a bad thing). 
 When you use components/cables that are transparent throughout the chain, you should get very extended and details highs (on instruments that carry a lot of upper harmonic content) and at the same time you should have less sibilance than falsly bright equipment which doesn't reach as far in the frequency extremes. If you read for example my comparison between the copper based Equinox vs. the Artisan Silver Cable  you will see that I have found the Artisan Silver Cable more extended on top and smoother at the same time. However, I noticed this quality only because both my DAC and my headphone amp use current amplification (Zero voltage feedback) which reduces the amount of perceived intermodulation and distortion (they have lower Transient Intermodulation Distortion or better time domain performance in other words). 
 Again when comparing both the voltage gain module (feedback) and the current gain module (zero feedback) on the audio-gd FUN, I was able to spot easily the subjective distortion in the module that used voltage feedback.

 My guess is that pure silver cables are described as being bright because they only highlight some contents that were otherwise masked by the copper based cables.
 However, in a high end and natural sounding system (low jitter, tubes and/or zero feedback, ...) the Silver based cables give a smoother, more detailed, and more lifelike representation in my opinion.
 So of course, in your case, it makes totally sense to stick with the digiflex which gives you the best tonal balance. But if someone is trying to build a new front end, I think that it makes more sense to use a low jitter source (such as the hiface) + a highly resolving cable (such as the Oyaide) instead of using a jittery source and a warm sounding cable to cover the jitter (in my opinion of course).


----------



## RickEC

I think we do need some warmth in our music. Ideally from transport to digital cable to DAC, they should be as detailed as possible. Warmth can be added at the preamp or amplification stage (e.g. tubes) and at the speaker/headphones stage. In this way, without coloration from transport to DAC, you can tweak the warmth at the downstreams. In other words, upstream should be clear (without bottlenecks) so that tweaking downstream can be effective. Of course, those are just my ideals; in practice, you can just do whatever that rocks. 

 Testing the 510 so far, I found all the above impressions similar to mine. The 510, being silver (they are considered low cost for silver cable), it conducts better than copper, minimizing loss of signal and maintains the timing integrity better (less jitter if you like). It should, like we experienced, convey details better.


----------



## RickEC

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slim.a* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Since you are using the Belden 1694A you should notice an improvement right away (without burn-in) especially on the low level details and frequency extension at the highs and lows.

 On the soundstage it is a little bit trickier as the Belden 1694A has a big soundstage all the time, while the Oyaide has a more accurate soundstage that changes in size from one recording to another.
 .......

 In any case, let us know how you find the DR-510. And hopefully, since we are using the same DAC, there is a good chance that you will be pleased with the sound._

 

You are right that I noticed the differences straight away. So far, the DR-510 is not changing the sound signature by a bit. But it does give my music a sense of rootedness in truth by providing more focus and details. I refrain from giving detailed impressions which may change after I have used it for a longer period. May post some more impression another time. I was told by the shop that this cable is very fairly priced being a quality silver digital cable. Thanks again to Slim.a for the review!


----------



## rosgr63

I personally think is the best cable-connectors for the money.


----------



## shamu144

Thank you Slim.a for pointing us toward this very nice digital cable and your impressive review.

 I have just adopted the HiFace as well and really love it so far. Now, I was wondering if a better digital cable would improve things even further in my system (icing on the cake)... 

 I currently use an Apogee Wide Eye RCA digital cable, 3 meters (profesional and fairly well build) and I am very happy with it, nothing to complain about... The only other digital cable I tried in my system was a Supra Trico (1 meter RCA) and it was a very poor sounding cable (diffuse soundstage, metallic sounding with emphasis in highs, unnatural and colored)... 

 I am also a little worried the Oyaide only comes in short length, as it was my understanding that length - in theory - do matter (greater length help reducing reflections), though I have never done specific comparison fo that purpose, nor seen any review comparing different length of a same digital cable.

 Thanks

 PD: The HiFace performs best in my system when computer battery is completely removed (macbook) and plugged directly into my PS Audio Duet.


----------



## slim.a

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shamu144* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thank you Slim.a for pointing us toward this very nice digital cable and your impressive review.

 I have just adopted the HiFace as well and really love it so far. Now, I was wondering if a better digital cable would improve things even further in my system (icing on the cake)... 

 I currently use an Apogee Wide Eye RCA digital cable, 3 meters (profesional and fairly well build) and I am very happy with it, nothing to complain about... The only other digital cable I tried in my system was a Supra Trico (1 meter RCA) and it was a very poor sounding cable (diffuse soundstage, metallic sounding with emphasis in highs, unnatural and colored)... 

 I am also a little worried the Oyaide only comes in short length, as it was my understanding that length - in theory - do matter (greater length help reducing reflections), though I have never done specific comparison fo that purpose, nor seen any review comparing different length of a same digital cable.

 Thanks

 PD: The HiFace performs best in my system when computer battery is completely removed (macbook) and plugged directly into my PS Audio Duet._

 

Thanks for your comments on the review.

 I looked quickly at the Apogee Wide Eye RCA but couldn't find any specifications on the materials used (conductor, dielectric, shielding, ...) so I don't know how much an improvement the Oyaide could be.

 As for the theory about length in digital cables, it is the opposite of what some people are saying on the forum. _Shorter cables have less refelctions than longer cables_. Dan Lavry posted several times on this thread (http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f7/usb...ml#post6157604 to correct that misconception.
 So, in my opinion, you shouldn't worry about getting a short length cable.

 By the way, thanks for the tip on the hiface. I have already tried to run my laptop from its battery, and I noticed a slighty improvement. I never thought to try the other way around (removing the battery and plugging it in a power filter). I will definitely try that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In any case, keep us updated if you decide to get the Oyaide, and let us know how it compares to the Apogee Wide Eye RCA digital cable.


----------



## rosgr63

Also as hiface is asynchronous you can use an ordinary USB extension cable so you can accommodate a shorter (cheaper) but good quality Coaxial interconnect.
 What you can save from the Coaxial cable's length you can spend on it's quality.
 The Oyaide won't disappoint.


----------



## leeperry

very nice review, thank you!

 anyone could possibly recommend a "digital sounding" analog cable please? that'd make for a very good shootoot IMHO.


----------



## shamu144

Thank you Slim.a for your reponse,

 Regarding the Apogee Wide Eye, you can find on the constructor webpage some technical information :
 - Low capacitance for minimum pulse degradation 
 - Carefully controlled impedance accurately matches terminations 
 - Low dimensional discontinuities for consistent impedance 
 - Optimum dielectric -- foamed high-density polyethylene 

 It definitely looks as if they are addressing important issues when it comes to digital transmissions (no mention is done to the shielding though).

 However, I am still concerned with the length issue, despite Dan Lavry's comments (and I am a very happy DA11 owner)... It was my understanding that impendance mismatch can generate reflections in the transmission, no matter the length of the cable, and are most often affecting the 1-1,5 meter range in digital cables (that can be calculated as well)... A shorter (50 cm or less) or longer length (2 meters or more) would help reduce greatly the issue. Call me stubborn, but the person who informed me was actually very knowledgeable about digital signals transmission and did a fantastic job with my SACD player 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But I think I will give the Oyaide a try anyway based on your recommendations..

 PD: in my case, plugging the laptop directly into the PS Audio power filter has brought very noticeable improvement


----------



## Rokoko

Slim.a thanks for your detailed review.
 One technical aspect to ask, and I am very sure it was already discussed here, just want to reiterate.

 I am using M2Tech hiFace, which outputs clear jitter free digital stream. On the receiver side I am using tubes based external DAC utilizing Burr Brown 1793 Advanced Segment Verification (jitter free) DAC chip which re-clocks the signal. 

 My question is, in this case should I still worry about the coax cable quality if the jitter in any case would be eliminated by the DAC chip and the cable by itself is only 1m length? I am currently using Belden 1694A by Blue Jeans Cable.
 Or I am missing something here? 
 I would appreciate for any comments.


----------



## slim.a

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shamu144* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thank you Slim.a for your reponse,

 Regarding the Apogee Wide Eye, you can find on the constructor webpage some technical information :
 - Low capacitance for minimum pulse degradation 
 - Carefully controlled impedance accurately matches terminations 
 - Low dimensional discontinuities for consistent impedance 
 - Optimum dielectric -- foamed high-density polyethylene 

 It definitely looks as if they are addressing important issues when it comes to digital transmissions (no mention is done to the shielding though).

 However, I am still concerned with the length issue, despite Dan Lavry's comments (and I am a very happy DA11 owner)... It was my understanding that impendance mismatch can generate reflections in the transmission, no matter the length of the cable, and are most often affecting the 1-1,5 meter range in digital cables (that can be calculated as well)... A shorter (50 cm or less) or longer length (2 meters or more) would help reduce greatly the issue. Call me stubborn, but the person who informed me was actually very knowledgeable about digital signals transmission and did a fantastic job with my SACD player 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I think I will give the Oyaide a try anyway based on your recommendations..

 PD: in my case, plugging the laptop directly into the PS Audio power filter has brought very noticeable improvement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks for the details on the the Apogee Wide Eye. Indeed, it seems to have addressed many issues. But the Oyaide has been constructed like a cost no object product, so hopefully since you are using a high quality transport and DAC, you should notice a positive improvement.

 To be honest, that length issue still remains a little bit blurry for me. I didn't fully understand everything that Dan Lavry said, but I chose to believe him since he doesn't seem to have any agenda in telling people that shorter is better. 
 By the way, the Oyaide I am using is 1.3m and is better than shorter and longer cables from other brands... But still, it would be very intersting for me to test some day the same digital cable at different lengths... But that is for another time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We will be waiting for your impressions on the cable


----------



## slim.a

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Rokoko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Slim.a thanks for your detailed review.
 One technical aspect to ask, and I am very sure it was already discussed here, just want to reiterate.

 I am using M2Tech hiFace, which outputs clear jitter free digital stream. On the receiver side I am using tubes based external DAC utilizing Burr Brown 1793 Advanced Segment Verification (jitter free) DAC chip which re-clocks the signal. 

 My question is, in this case should I still worry about the coax cable quality if the jitter in any case would be eliminated by the DAC chip and the cable by itself is only 1m length? I am currently using Belden 1694A by Blue Jeans Cable.
 Or I am missing something here? 
 I would appreciate for any comments._

 

Hi Rokoko,

 Thanks for the comments on the review.

Some technical aspects on jitter:

 Here are some basics on jitter:

 Just to be a little bit picky, there is no such thing as a jitter free transport or DAC. They all have some amount of jitter.

 For the Hiface, it is a low jitter device/transport, but it is definitely not jitter free. Empirical Audio is going to release soon a usb to spdif converter based on the hiface. It will use some ultra-low jitter clocks, low noise power supply ... to reduce jitter but there will be no way to supress it entirely.

 As for the DACs, if you look at most datasheets they all claim to have high jitter rejection or being jitter insensitive, ...
 However, to the best of my knowledge, all DAC chips are affected by jitter.
 According to some papers I read, 1 bit sigma-delta dac chips are the most affected by jitter, they are followed by multi-bit sigma delta chips, and the most jitter resistant are the R2R dac chips. It seems that the PCM1793 falls into the second category so it is probably affected by jitter as well(you just have to look to jitter measurements made by stereophile, I am sure you will find a DAC based on the same pc1793 that your dac uses).

Line transmission jitter

 Regardless of the jitter of the transport, the digital cables will also generate jitter. Whether that is audible or not will depend on the ability of the DAC (digital receiver+PLLs+DAC chip) to reject jitter. It will also depend on how resolving the system is. 
 To give you an example, with the same front end (hiface+Oyaide+dac19mk3), I hear the difference between digital cables with the C2C headphone amp, but I hear almost nothing when I use the Little Dot mk3 and standards interconnects and heaphone cable.
 So the audibility of the digital cable will depend not only on how good your digital section is at rejecting jitter but also on how transparent your analog section (amp/headphones) is.


 All I can say is that in my system, the difference between the Belden and the Oyaide was pretty big. If you are pretty much satisfied with your system and want to hear a little bit more, you can definitely try the Oyaide. I hope that was helpful.


----------



## Pacha

I've received my DR-510 1.3m yesterday (finally!).

 After quick comparison with my Real Cable Premium RCA, I can say that the soundstage is larger, there are better and deeper bass, and clearly more details.
 Plus the Real Cable isn't a very high end cable, it is however better than other cheap first price RCA cable that I have.
 So the Oyaide is definitely a "huge" upgrade over a cheap cable.


----------



## rosgr63

Great news, enjoy it!


----------



## Shark_Jump

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pacha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've received my DR-510 1.3m yesterday (finally!).

 After quick comparison with my Real Cable Premium RCA, I can say that the soundstage is larger, there are better and deeper bass, and clearly more details.
 Plus the Real Cable isn't a very high end cable, it is however better than other cheap first price RCA cable that I have.
 So the Oyaide is definitely a "huge" upgrade over a cheap cable._

 

If you are worried about jitter induced in the cable wouldn't a really short cable be better than a 1.3m cable?


----------



## Rokoko

slim.a, thanks for an encouraging answer, I will give a try to DR-510.


----------



## Greeni

Great review ! Thank you.

 The Stereovox is actually regarded by many as one of the best at its price range, frequently being compared against more expensive offerings. If it better the Stereovox must be something.


----------



## endless402

stereovox is great. i've recently switched to the xv2 from the cardas lightning 15.


----------



## slim.a

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Shark_Jump* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you are worried about jitter induced in the cable wouldn't a really short cable be better than a 1.3m cable?_

 

I don't know for Pacha, but personally, I needed a cable that was slightly longer than 1m.

 As for jitter, a high performance (and properly constructed) 3m coaxial cable will have far less jitter than a poor .5m coxial cable.


----------



## slim.a

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Greeni* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Great review ! Thank you.

 The Stereovox is actually regarded by many as one of the best at its price range, frequently being compared against more expensive offerings. If it better the Stereovox must be something._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *endless402* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_stereovox is great. i've recently switched to the xv2 from the cardas lightning 15._

 

Absolutely, the Stereovox XV2 is also a very good cable (for the price). It completely walks over budget cables such Belden, Canare or Belkin.

 However, I have tried in my system 3 coaxial cables that sounded more natural on the top end: Oyaide, Hifi Cables & Cie Sobek and Actinote Aria. 

 I have also had the opportunity to try the Stereovox XV2 against other cables in a friends house in the context of a highly resolving (and expensive) speaker system, and we reached the same conclusion about the naturalness of the Stereovox XV2.

 On highly resolving systems, the Stereovox XV2 can sound a little bit on the lean side and can lack the refinement and natural timber of more expensive cables. However, I might have probably never noticed that if I didn't have better cables to compare to.

 Since the Oyaide has a similar price to the XV2 and that the XV2 is highly regarded ... All that I can say is that the Oyaide represents a great value


----------



## Pacha

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Shark_Jump* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you are worried about jitter induced in the cable wouldn't a really short cable be better than a 1.3m cable?_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slim.a* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't know for Pacha, but personally, I needed a cable that was slightly longer than 1m.

 As for jitter, a high performance (and properly constructed) 3m coaxial cable will have far less jitter than a poor .5m coxial cable._

 

I needed at least 1m too, I didn't want to introduce more jitter and pay more just for pleasure lol I'm no fool.


----------



## pompon

I have DB-510 and Stereovox atm (the version prior the XV2)

 The differences I see are the layer in the soundstage, détails and the bass. Stereovox have the soundstage 3D and better details while DB-510 have a big fat bass but more 2D sound ...


 I'll live with a bit to see if I would not change my mind. 

 I am pretty sure I will sell it to buy the new Stereovox Ultra ...


----------



## Zerotohero

Great work slim - Have you or anyone else on here compared the cables you have reviewed with the nordost moonglo digital cable?

 It is the one i currently have and I would be interested in upgrading it if one of your recommendations is an improvement.

 Thanx


----------



## slim.a

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zerotohero* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Great work slim - Have you or anyone else on here compared the cables you have reviewed with the nordost moonglo digital cable?

 It is the one i currently have and I would be interested in upgrading it if one of your recommendations is an improvement.

 Thanx_

 

Sorry, I have never listened to the Nordost moonglo. It looks like a nice high performance cable. If your system is well balanced I suggest not upgrading the cable. At this performance level there is more likely to be a shift in tonal balance rather than a pure increase in performance.

 However, if someone has already compared it to the stereovox XV2 for example it might give us a reference point.


----------



## pompon

I have the prior version of the XV2 and have the DB-510. 
 I prefer the Stereovox, more details and more laidback and better soundstage (depth). 

 Stereovox seem to have a thin bass when doing A/B with the Stereovox.
 Best soundstage (more details, more space) = better for me.

 WHile the coax cable need to be matched with the DAC/AMP/Headphone ... I keep them all the time my B22 will be finished. On my actual gear (SinglePower Dragon, Hiface, Behringer SRC2496 modded, HD800), the Stereovox fit better.

 * I hope will prefer the DB-510 at the end ... because I have it already .. the Stereovox is not mine and pay 600$ for Stereovox Ultra is insane price for just a coax cable. My B22 cost that price for the parts ...


----------



## slim.a

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pompon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have the prior version of the XV2 and have the DB-510. 
 I prefer the Stereovox, more details and more laidback and better soundstage (depth). 

 Stereovox seem to have a thin bass when doing A/B with the Stereovox.
 Best soundstage (more details, more space) = better for me.

 WHile the coax cable need to be matched with the DAC/AMP/Headphone ... I keep them all the time my B22 will be finished. On my actual gear (SinglePower Dragon, Hiface, Behringer SRC2496 modded, HD800), the Stereovox fit better.

 * I hope will prefer the DB-510 at the end ... because I have it already .. the Stereovox is not mine and pay 600$ for Stereovox Ultra is insane price for just a coax cable. My B22 cost that price for the parts ..._

 

Hi pompon,

 I am not sure to understand which version of the Stereovox you tried. When you say "prior" do you mean the HDXV? Or maybe you meant "subsequent" since you mention the "Ultra" later.

 Concerning the Ultra vs XV2, it seems that they have made a lot of improvements to the sound:
 - cryogenic treatment for the cable and connectors
 - RF absorbing layer of pure woven carbon fiber
 - an external jacket with lower dielectric effect
 However what botters me with a cable that is selling for the price of the Ultra is the use of a silver plated copper instead of high purity silver or high purity copper. Mil Spec Wire is just another way to say cheap silver plated copper.

 However, I have to admit that from a listening point of view it doesn't directly relate to the sound. In my experience, 3 high-end cables sounded natural to me: the Oyaide (pure silver), the very expensive Actinote (pure copper), and the hifi cables Sobek (SPC). The weird thing is that the XV2 was significantly different than the other ones: it was leaner and brighter. It was more upfront with the details but in reality it didn't have more low level details: it was simply voiced to sound more detailed. 
 I have also listened to the XV2 against a high end Audioquest (I don't remember the reference) on a speaker system and had the same feeling about the XV2 which also sounded harsher and more artificial in that system.

 My advice is to hold on to the Oyaide maybe until you can try your new B22. Depending on the sound of your system, you will see if the Oyaide or the Stereovox better suits your tastes.

 BTW, I agree that $600 is an insane amount to pay for a digital cable. With that amount you can buy yourself a proper DAC which has good reclocking such as the dac19dsp (see here: ÐÂ½¨ÍøÒ³ 1). It has good jitter rejection (less sensitive to the transport and the digital cable), it uses multibit PCM1704uk dac chips, and it is an all discrete design with zero negative feedback.

 Edit -- Did you try the XV2? If you can get your hands on a used one (since it is discontinued), it might be a cheaper alternative to the Ultra and better suited for you system than the oyaide.


----------



## Jon L

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slim.a* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_However, if someone has already compared it to the stereovox XV2 for example it might give us a reference point._

 

I have both Nordost Moonglo and XV2. Moonglo is a nice sounding digital cable, smooth, layered, and warm, much preferable to things like Blue Jeans/Belden cables. Of course, I prefer the XV2 to Moonglo due to XV2's clarity and purity. 

 I did try upgrading the Moonglo by substituting plugs to Eichmann Silver bullets (very expensive!) with some gains in purity, but now we're talking $$$ in total costs.


----------



## pompon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slim.a* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi pompon,
 I am not sure to understand which version of the Stereovox you tried. When you say "prior" do you mean the HDXV? Or maybe you meant "subsequent" since you mention the "Ultra" later._

 

Yes, HDXV. I have done extensive A/B today.

 Stereovox win over the DB-510 for the details, 3D soundstage, neutrality. Yes, the bass region is a bit thin.
 DB-510 have fuller bass region and more bass details but that bring some coloration. It's soundstage have less depth and smooter top highs.
 DB-510 is very musical ...

 I didn't done A/B between HDXV and XV2 ... but heard XV2/DB510 and was similar to HDXV/DB510.

 At this point, Stereovox is the better compromise for me. But XV2 is no longer in production and the only Stereovox I can buy is the Ultra at 600$ ... while I have already the DB-510 ... It's not my priority while DB-510 is not bad at all.


----------



## punk_guy182

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pompon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_DB-510 have fuller bass region and more bass details but that bring some coloration. It's soundstage have less depth and smooter top highs.
 DB-510 is very musical ..._

 

I have to agree with Pompon also. He has very fine ears and I also think that the DB-510 is not neutral and I think it has a significant colored sound signature.
 I previsouly had the Canare cable and I find that the DB-510 gives a more tube amp kind of sound sound without the lack of details. I find the bass warmer, heavier and not very tight but still detailed. The highs are a little bit more rolled off and the overall sound is more upfront and and not very laidback.
 I favor neutrality but I like very much the sound signature of this cable and it matches very well with some but not all of the music I listen to. The sound that this cable gives is very pleasant and relaxing. Definetely smooth or musical...

 I will however have to put this cable for sale and use the Canare instead because I need to fund my Jkenny hiFace mod. I think that I can get a better gain is SQ by modding the hiFace instead of upgrading to an expensive fancy digital cable.


----------



## Shahrose

So far pompon and pg182's impressions explain what I'm hearing. I thought the Oyaide was warmer, more bass-heavy and smoother than even the Belden/BJC coax cable, but not to the extent of being detrimental to the sound. I don't know about the bass not being tight though (in my system, it is defined/tight). I think that has more to do with your other components than the cable, but since I haven't heard other high-end coaxial cables to compare to, I can't be sure.


----------



## slim.a

I think that different people will consider the Oyaide as being too smooth or too dry depending on their baseline (see the quote below from 2 pages ago).

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dura* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Last week I tried an 70cm RCA Oyaide 510 in my system (see sign).
 Frankly I was disappointed; inspired by this tread I hoped for a better performance compared to my digiflex with ferrite cores (les then 1/5 of the price) but the 510 sounded sharper, loosing some warmth (with or without ferrite, didn't seem to make a difference unlike with t digiflex), and after a week i gave up and felt relieved reinstalling the digiflex and enjoy the sound restored to 'fullness' again. 
 This is not to say that the Oyaide is not a good cable; far from it, construction is impressive.
 But cables are system dependent, and synergy is not always a matter of getting the best or most expensive._

 

According to my experience, and I have tested dozens of high quality digital cables, the Oyaide falls right in the middle between warmer digital cables and dryer ones. I have currently in my posession many digital cables (whether coaxial, glass or plastic optical) that are either warmer or more foreword sounding.

 I think it is hard to judge whether a digital cable is accurate or not by comparing to only one or 2 high performance digital cables.

 As for the stereovox, it appears that each time it is compared to high performance (and expensive cables), it is judged as being leaner and more detailed. My personal opinion is that the Stereovox was voiced slightly on the bright side to simulate details and airiness. 

 So either the Stereovox is voiced correctly and the Oyaide, Hifi Cables Sobek, Actinote Aria, Audioquest I tried (and the Nordost Zerotohero tested) were voiced incorrectly. Or maybe it is the other way around.


----------



## soulrider4ever

Hey all - I'm considering buying this BNC cable, I have a m2tech hiface and currently use Belden 1694A from BJC with BNC to BNC into my Matrix Mini-i Dac.  Do you guys think it's worth it for me to get the Oyaide if I'm using it through loud speakers?? I figure most of these details are subtle at best and may not have an impact in a loudspeaker environment.  Thoughts??


----------



## slim.a

Quote: 





soulrider4ever said:


> Hey all - I'm considering buying this BNC cable, I have a m2tech hiface and currently use Belden 1694A from BJC with BNC to BNC into my Matrix Mini-i Dac.  Do you guys think it's worth it for me to get the Oyaide if I'm using it through loud speakers?? I figure most of these details are subtle at best and may not have an impact in a loudspeaker environment.  Thoughts??


 

 If your speakers are resolving enough (which they seem to be), the difference should be easily noticeable especially if you already hear a difference between different transports (hiface vs. other sources).
   
  The Oyaide is a very detailed but smooth cable. If your system is too warm, bass heavy or doesn't have an articulate bass, the Oyaide cable might not be appropriate in those cases and there might be better options out there like a used Stereovox XV2 or its replacement (http://www.sixmoons.com/audioreviews/blackcat/veloce.html)
   
  However, if your system is neutral or quick, and you want to get an "analog" sound (less digitis in the upper frequencies), the Oyaide will probably be an excellent solution.


----------



## soulrider4ever

I decided to hold off and just try getting a male to male BNC adapter.  As it is - the Matrix Mini-i is very analog sounding; I'll let you know my findings.


----------



## Rudivanb

Quote: 





slim.a said:


> ...However, if your system is neutral or quick, and you want to get an "analog" sound (less digitis in the upper frequencies), the Oyaide will probably be an excellent solution.


 

 Thank you very much Slim.a for your extensive review, you convinced me.

 My opinion as well, found the Stereovox XV-2 and the Nordost Moonglo bit artificial sounding, where as the music through the Oyaide DB-510 BNC (1.3 meter) sounds like I am listening to live musicians on stage, with the right width and depth without exaggeration, found it the most neutral and analog sounding of the three in several sets.

 edited for spelling


----------



## rosgr63

It's a nice cable enjoy it!
  IMHO best value for money.


----------



## slim.a

Quote: 





rudivanb said:


> Thank you very much Slim.a for your extensive review, you convinced me.
> 
> My opinion as well, found the Stereovox XV-2 and the Nordost Moonglo bit artificial sounding, where as the music through the Oyaide DB-510 BNC (1.3 meter) sounds like I am listening to live musicians on stage, with the right width and depth without exaggeration, found it the most neutral and analog sounding of the three in several sets.
> 
> edited for spelling


 


 I am glad the review was helpful and that you are enjoying your new cable.

  
  Quote: 





rosgr63 said:


> It's a nice cable enjoy it!
> IMHO best value for money.


 

 Thanks for pointing us the Oyaide, since you are the one who encouraged me to try the Oyaide digital cable in the first place!


----------



## rosgr63

slim.a thanks, full credit to you for taking the time and writing such an excellent review.


----------



## tony22

Hi Slim. I am new here but using digital gear for many years. I read through this thread and was wondering if you thought the Oyaide would be appropriate for a full range (speaker) system that already had very good extension in the low end. Would the notes of the Oyaide being really great in the low end mean that for a system like mine it might tilt the balance excessively in that range? And by comparison, how is the extension and "air" in the high end? Thanks.


----------



## slim.a

Quote: 





tony22 said:


> Hi Slim. I am new here but using digital gear for many years. I read through this thread and was wondering if you thought the Oyaide would be appropriate for a full range (speaker) system that already had very good extension in the low end. Would the notes of the Oyaide being really great in the low end mean that for a system like mine it might tilt the balance excessively in that range? And by comparison, how is the extension and "air" in the high end? Thanks.


 

 Hi tony22,
   
  The answer would depend on 3 factors:
  1. your current digital cable
  2. the overall sound signature of your system
  3. the interaction between your transport and your DAC (impedance, reflections...)
   
  After comparing the Oyaide to many digital cables, coaxial and glass optical, I find the Oyaide to be rather on the neutral side. It is very smooth sounding (i.e not overarticulated) and the coloration of intruments is minimal through it. It is not always airy like the Stereovox XV2 but it has excellent high frequency extension when the recording calls for it.
  I switched headphones recently and I tried a few digital cables but ended up going back to the Oyaide as it is the most realistic sounding.
   
  However, If you think that your system might benefit from a "fast" digital cable, there is an updated/improved version of the Stereovox XV2 that is being sold for less than the Oyaide. See here: http://www.sixmoons.com/audioreviews/blackcat/veloce.html It has a few improvements over the XV2 which might solve the slightly artificial highs I heard with the XV2.


----------



## rosgr63

slim.a thanks for bringing it to our attention, the Black Cat looks very nice.
  Enjoy your new cans!


----------



## tony22

Quote: 





slim.a said:


> Hi tony22,
> 
> The answer would depend on 3 factors:
> 1. your current digital cable
> ...


 


 slim.a, my current cable is a 1.5M Nordost Silver Shadow. Unlike some users, I've found in my system that it is not harsh or thin. I get a very full-bodied sound through the low end and midrange, and very good natural extension through the highs. The acoustic realism on natural instruments is also quiite excellent.
   
  I've been following the info on the Veloce for a bit. When I was trying digital cables I did try the older Stereovox HDXV and found it not to my liking (I'd have to go through my notes to get the exact detail as to why).
   
  The Veloce has a decent return policy. Maybe I'll try that first. I wish there was a good review of it somewhere out there. The 6moons early look didn't say much.


----------



## Shahrose

Quote: 





pompon said:


> Stereovox win over the DB-510 for the details, 3D soundstage, neutrality. Yes, the bass region is a bit thin.
> DB-510 have fuller bass region and more bass details but that bring some coloration. It's soundstage have less depth and smooter top highs.
> DB-510 is very musical ...
> 
> ...


 
  Quote:


pompon said:


> I have DB-510 and Stereovox atm (the version prior the XV2)
> 
> The differences I see are the layer in the soundstage, détails and the bass. Stereovox have the soundstage 3D and better details while DB-510 have a big fat bass but more 2D sound ...
> 
> ...


 
  Quote:


pompon said:


> I have the prior version of the XV2 and have the DB-510.
> I prefer the Stereovox, more details and more laidback and better soundstage (depth).
> 
> Stereovox seem to have a thin bass when doing A/B with the Stereovox.
> ...


 

 So after a long time of using the Oyaide DR-510, I switched back to the BJC coax (Belden 1694) of the same length and my results were similar to yours. The Oyaide is warmer, bassier, smoother and tubier sounding. But, it has a less pronounced attack and a slower transient response (most noticeably in the bass) than the BJC. The BJC seems to extend higher, but at the same time its treble isn't as refined as the Oyaide. I had to switch back to the Oyaide after a little while of listening because I didn't like the treble on the BJC, though its bass was more accurate than the Oyaide (re quality), even if it was less in quantity.


----------



## downsize

I have been searching for about 7 yrs to find a digital cable that beats the $100 cable I still use today. I replaced a very expensive Kimber Orchid when this it was bettered by this cable. Since then, I have tried the Stereovox ( not enough bass ), Nordost Silver Shadow ( not enough bass and too etched ), Oyaide DR-510 ( way too smooth and lifeless ), Analysis Plus Digital Oval ( not bad really ) and the Tara Labs Digital One ( too lush and warm ) .....
   
  No matter what I have tried, I have never been able to improve upon the cable my cousin makes. You would think I would wise up and quit looking , but the audiophile mindset never rests !  LOL


----------



## Shahrose

Mind naming this magical $100 cable? Where can I buy one?


----------



## tony22

+1 on that downsize. I'd like to hear more about this cable of yours, or your cousin's.


----------



## shamu144

Meanwhile, I thought this extensive and remarkably well written review of the HiFace/Oyaide DB510 could be of interest for some of you...
   
http://forum.audiogon.com/cgi-bin/frr.pl?rcabl&1277820660&read&3&zzlBlindjim&&
   
  And I just found a retailer in my country with decent prices on the Oyaide DR510... I think it's time for me to give it a shot


----------



## tony22

Thanks Shamu. I had read Blindjim's review in the past but took another look at it. I need to find a place that sells, with a return policy.


----------



## shamu144

Mine is now on its way, so I'll let you know when I receive it... I am very curious to hear how it compares to my current RCA coaxial Apogee Wyde Eye, which is considered, if I am not mistaken, a very serious contender for its price, and recommended component by Stereophile.


----------



## ROBSCIX

Yes, please post your results.


----------



## Shahrose

Quote: 





shamu144 said:


> Meanwhile, I thought this extensive and remarkably well written review of the HiFace/Oyaide DB510 could be of interest for some of you...
> 
> http://forum.audiogon.com/cgi-bin/frr.pl?rcabl&1277820660&read&3&zzlBlindjim&&
> 
> And I just found a retailer in my country with decent prices on the Oyaide DR510... I think it's time for me to give it a shot


 
   
  Interesting...never read that review before.


----------



## Anaxilus

.


----------



## tony22

Quote: 





shamu144 said:


> Mine is now on its way, so I'll let you know when I receive it... I am very curious to hear how it compares to my current RCA coaxial Apogee Wyde Eye, which is considered, if I am not mistaken, a very serious contender for its price, and recommended component by Stereophile.


 


 I have heard the Wyde Eye in my system. I can concur with the reviews and opinions. A very nice IC.


----------



## shamu144

I received mine yesterday. After 4 hours burning, my first impresions are mitigated but very promising... I need more time to settle my opinion.
   
  The presentation is slightly different than that of the Apogee WE I have been using for quite some time now... Fuller, richer, but achieving this by adding more density and weight to the notes (feeling more organic?), and not by modifying the tonal balance. Very nice holographic soundstage imaging, especially depth.... Supreme coherency. Lot's of silence. Overall, a more relaxed and smoother presentation (nothing to see with tube smoothness but rather with the liquidity of the music), though not by a big margin. I think I can understand why some would call it lifeless, since it eases the flow of the music, and depending on the rest of your system or what you ar eused to, it could lead to a too much laid back sound. But it seems to work very well in my system (very fast and resolving). It can also feel a little thick/muddy at times if you are used to a slighty thinner sound, but pay attention to articulation of notes, it is still excellent, with plenty of microdynamic...
   
  It looks like a winner for me, but I need more time to become more familiar with its sound. Anyway, thank you so much Slim.a for bringing this to our knowledge, as it seems a solid recommendation.


----------



## Jon L

Quote: 





shamu144 said:


> I think I can understand why some would call it lifeless, since it eases the flow of the music, and depending on the rest of your system or what you ar eused to, it could lead to a too much laid back sound. ... It can also feel a little thick/muddy at times


 
   
  That would be the type of sound I personally try to avoid at all costs.  Do report back after more use.


----------



## downsize

I just don't understand cables that impart their own characteristics on the sound .... A good cable should impart NOTHING on the sound. Neither adding nor subtracting anything.  That is called "transparency" , and that is ALL I want a cable to do ...


----------



## slim.a

Quote: 





downsize said:


> I have been searching for about 7 yrs to find a digital cable that beats the $100 cable I still use today. I replaced a very expensive Kimber Orchid when this it was bettered by this cable. Since then, I have tried the Stereovox ( not enough bass ), Nordost Silver Shadow ( not enough bass and too etched ), Oyaide DR-510 ( way too smooth and lifeless ), Analysis Plus Digital Oval ( not bad really ) and the Tara Labs Digital One ( too lush and warm ) .....
> 
> No matter what I have tried, I have never been able to improve upon the cable my cousin makes. You would think I would wise up and quit looking , but the audiophile mindset never rests !  LOL


 




  Quote: 





downsize said:


> I just don't understand cables that impart their own characteristics on the sound .... A good cable should impart NOTHING on the sound. Neither adding nor subtracting anything.  That is called "transparency" , and that is ALL I want a cable to do ...


 

  
  Hi downsize,
   
  Could you be more explicit about what cable you are referring to?

 Also, could you be more specific about your test system? Did you make sure that the digital part of your chain was 75 ohms throughout?


----------



## lag0a

From what I've read online in various forums, Oyaide power cables are known for a smooth and laid back sound signature. I don't know if that also applies to their digital interconnect line of products but they should be pretty consistent. This is a good thing if you use in wall power without a power conditioner as it would cut down the brightness or digital sound of your audio gear as you need power for your gear to send that signal through the Oyaide digital interconnect which relays part of its sound signature to your whole audio system. I believe all cables impart some signature to your audio gear but some does a better job at introducing music closer to your taste or live presentation depending on the metal, geometry, RF/EMI rejection, connectors, and so forth.


----------



## Shahrose

Quote: 





lag0a said:


> From what I've read online in various forums, *Oyaide power cables are known for a smooth and laid back sound signature. I don't know if that also applies to their digital interconnect line of products but they should be pretty consistent.* This is a good thing if you use in wall power without a power conditioner as it would cut down the brightness or digital sound of your audio gear as you need power for your gear to send that signal through the Oyaide digital interconnect which relays part of its sound signature to your whole audio system. I believe all cables impart some signature to your audio gear but some does a better job at introducing music closer to your taste or live presentation depending on the metal, geometry, RF/EMI rejection, connectors, and so forth.


 

 That's what their coaxial cable sounds like so you may be right.


----------



## SaiSai

I have one as coaxial cable, bought another two yesterday as interconnect cables, they work well together and sounds awesome to me!


----------



## suseeb

Quote:Hello slim.a, I would like to buy Oyaide DB-510. But to connect the Digital output of my CDP, I need a BNC Female/RCA Male adaptor.
  Please suggest some Good quality branded adaptors. Digital cables with the combination of two different type of connectors is a correct way?
  My Paradisea DAC has both RCA & BNC inputs. For the Pure 75 Ohms, I crave for BNC. Still I can connect a BNC in DAC side only.
  Thank you,
  Suseeb. 


slim.a said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SoFGR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


----------



## slim.a

Quote: 





suseeb said:


> Hello slim.a, I would like to buy Oyaide DB-510. But to connect the Digital output of my CDP, I need a BNC Female/RCA Male adaptor.
> Please suggest some Good quality branded adaptors. Digital cables with the combination of two different type of connectors is a correct way?
> My Paradisea DAC has both RCA & BNC inputs. For the Pure 75 Ohms, I crave for BNC. Still I can connect a BNC in DAC side only.
> Thank you,


 
   
  Hi Suseeb,
   
  Most of my equipment have BNC connectors, so I didn't really put too much time searching for the best bnc to rca adapter. I am curently using a cheap one bought from Blue Jeans Cables. (see here: http://www.bluejeanscable.com/store/adapters/index.htm)
   
  Van den Hul makes some nice adapters (see here: http://www.vandenhul.com/p_IA01.aspx). They seemed very interesting but I could never find where to buy them.
   
  While I am aware that in theory that having 75 ohms is very important in digital audio (to minimize reflections, jitter...), I have that the "sound" of the cable itself is more noticeable than the type of connectors/adapters (to these ears).


----------



## slim.a

Quote: 





lag0a said:


> From what I've read online in various forums, Oyaide power cables are known for a smooth and laid back sound signature. I don't know if that also applies to their digital interconnect line of products but they should be pretty consistent. This is a good thing if you use in wall power without a power conditioner as it would cut down the brightness or digital sound of your audio gear as you need power for your gear to send that signal through the Oyaide digital interconnect which relays part of its sound signature to your whole audio system. *I believe all cables impart some signature to your audio gear but some does a better job at introducing music closer to your taste or live presentation* depending on the metal, geometry, RF/EMI rejection, connectors, and so forth.


 

 I very much agree with the your statement. All the cables impart some signature to the chain.
   
  When judging the Oyaide digital cable, one has to take into account not only the sonic signature of the main components (headphones, DAC, amp) but also the interconnects and power cords.
   
  In my personal (subjective) experience, I have found that the sonic signature of systems using no power conditioning and "stock" power cords (using pvc coating and sub par conductors) are rather follow: bloated lower midrange, harsh and unrefined highs. In such a system, using the Oyaide digital cable will give you the impression that the lower end is slow and thick and that the highs are not sparkly enough.
  On a properly tuned and fast system, the Oyaide will sound the closer to the truth.
   
  Some people judge equipment and components relative to each other. While it is important to use such a method, one should also listen to how a specific component brings closer or farther away from the sound of live instruments and voices. My ears find it less objectionable to have a bass/midrange/high "imbalance" than to have deviation withing the bass, midrange and highs.
  What I mean is that I put more emphasis on how a specific component preserve the timber of instruments and voices rather than what I think the balance between bass/midrange/highs should be.
   
  There is a difference between having a component (or cable) that has a neutral tonal balance and a component thas is tonally neutral. The Oyaide is (to my ears) the most tonally neutral digital cable I have tried to date (include cables that cost more). When you listen to specific instruments that hard to render by digital components: violins, pianos, glass harmonicas... the Oyaide is the one that gets the closest to have a real instrument in front of you.
   
  Switching from older HD650 to the ALO recabled Beyer T1s, the gap in resolution and tonal neutrality between the Oyaide and other cables (even high performance ones) is more apparent.
   
  Does it mean the Oyaide should be used in any system? No, as it requires systems that have very little "excess fat". By that I mean that if you haven't tackled issues such as interconnects, power cords and power filtration, there is a definite possibility that the Oyaide will sound slow. On a perfectly "tweaked" system, the Oyaide can bring you very close to the representation of real instruments.
  With the Oyaide in my chain and using a good recording such the "Vivaldi - Concerto for 2 violins - Carmignola and Mullova", you can not only hear the sound of violins as being ... violins but you clearly hear the distinction between the Stradivarius and the Guadanini played by the two soloists. While I high performance cable such as Hifi Cables Sobek can also render violins convincingly, it doesn't dig as deep in the recording and the violins are not as different sounding as it the case with the Oyaide.
 I don't even mention the Stereovox XV2 because one of the reason I sold it was because it made violins sound a little artificial. (I tried the XV2 in many transport/DAC configurations and also on a high end speaker system).
   
  This is a pretty long post but I hope it helps put in perspective my review. Every reviewer (or listener) put a different emphasis on specific areas of sound reproduction. Ultra high end audio might get every parameter right but in the case of mid range equipment, you are bound to have compromises. To my ears, the Oyaide has the less objectionable compromises but other people with different equipment will undoubtedly reach different conclusions. This is what makes this hobby fun.


----------



## slim.a

For those who are considering buying the Oyaide digital cable, I recommend reading the thread that upstateguy started over here: http://www.tweak-fi.com/apps/forums/topics/show/3573532-oyaide-cable


----------



## googleborg

edit: there's just no point.


----------



## Shahrose

Quote: 





slim.a said:


> For those who are considering buying the Oyaide digital cable, I recommend reading the thread that upstateguy started over here: http://www.tweak-fi.com/apps/forums/topics/show/3573532-oyaide-cable


 

 Pretty good discussion. Sorry I don't have time to participate in another forum. I'll just post some background info here since this thread is relevant.
   
  1) I owned the Oyaide DR-510 (RCA) while slim has the DB-510 (BNC) --> possible source of variation
   
  2) The differences among all these cables was subtle. Certainly not on the level of some SS vs tube amps I've heard. But, I heard better dynamics and speed with the BJC. There was less grain and a larger soundstage with the Oyaide. This wasn't just a result of the Oyaide having less treble, it really sounded like it had better quality treble. Neither was harsh-sounding, though the BJC had a bit more treble and associated detail, while the Oyaide had a slightly thicker and warmer bass.
   
  3) When I got my new coax, I realized the other 2 cables were inferior in almost every respect. Soundstage, speed, detail, neutrality and transparency.


----------



## suseeb

Hello slim.a, last week I received my BNC Oyaide BD-510 and connected to my Paradisea DAC,
  sorry slim.a, in the sound there was no dynamics, energy, enthusiasm. It was very smooth n soft,
  there was no attack. Then I decided to add an BNC-RCA adapter and pluged in the cable to RCA
  input. Yes, now I fell the fullness by get back all the missed things, now the sound is as that what
  should be.. I think the cable should  be broken in at least 100hrs. So, the BNC connection not
  suitable for every system & every one's taste. Please tell me that when we add an adapter to BNC,
  is there any change in the impedance causing distortion? It is said that the outer body mass of the
  (outer shell)RCA connecter should be less like in the Eichmann's connecter. Is it correct?
  Regards.


----------



## Shahrose

Quote: 





suseeb said:


> Hello slim.a, last week I received my BNC Oyaide BD-510 and connected to my Paradisea DAC,
> sorry slim.a, *in the sound there was no dynamics, energy, enthusiasm. It was very smooth n soft,*
> *there was no attack.* Then I decided to add an BNC-RCA adapter and pluged in the cable to RCA
> input. Yes, now I fell the fullness by get back all the missed things, now the sound is as that what
> ...


 

 This description of the Oyaide is pretty much spot on, according to my hearing.
   
  I should also clarify that my current coax and both the BJC cables (1.5ft and 6ft) were more similar in their tonal balance than the Oyaide. This further indicated that the Oyaide was the one that was soft and smooth as opposed to the other cables being bright and lean.


----------



## Jon L

Quote: 





suseeb said:


> It is said that the outer body mass of the
> (outer shell)RCA connecter should be less like in the Eichmann's connecter. Is it correct?
> Regards.


 
  RCA connectors definitely sound different for digital, but what is "right" is debatable.  I've compared Eichmann silver bullets to others, including the venerable Vampire 800 C/B (heavy pure copper with gold plating), and Eichmann had much better air, speed, and upper-mid articulation while Vampire had much more low-mid to bass richness, power, and overall roundness.  Some cheap, thin, generic gold-plated RCA's tonal balance was somewhere in between without actually having the "special" quality of either plug.
  
   
  Quote: 





shahrose said:


> 3) When I got my new coax, I realized the other 2 cables were inferior in almost every respect. Soundstage, speed, detail, neutrality and transparency.


 
   
  I have the same cable as your "new coax," along with some others, including my newly-acquired Stereovox XV Ultra, and my old reference Stereovox XV2.  I would be using the "new coax" if my (speaker) system did not have the capability to adjust the bass output.  With bass ouput adjusted a bit higher for Stereovox, I still (funnily?) use the XV2 (Yup, not the XV Ultra)...  So as usual, it all depends your system, tastes, and music, etc.


----------



## Shahrose

Quote: 





jon l said:


> I have the same cable as your "new coax," along with some others, including my newly-acquired Stereovox XV Ultra, and my old reference Stereovox XV2.  I would be using the "new coax" if my (speaker) system did not have the capability to adjust the bass output.  With bass ouput adjusted a bit higher for Stereovox, I still (funnily?) use the XV2 (Yup, not the XV Ultra)...  So as usual, it all depends your system, tastes, and music, etc.


 


  Changing bass levels is akin to equalizing the sound. You've added another variable there and it doesn't allow a proper assessment of the cables. I use my headphone setup with no equalization to test all these cables. With my speakers, honestly, any of these cables can be made to sound decent by tinkering with the EQ or adjusting the sub.
   
  Also, it's much harder to have a high resolution, transparent speaker system than a headphone system, unless you spend serious cash on room treatments and proper setup. I find I can discern resolution, transparency, speed etc. better with headphones generally.


----------



## Jon L

Quote: 





shahrose said:


> Changing bass levels is akin to equalizing the sound. You've added another variable there and it doesn't allow a proper assessment of the cables. ..
> 
> Also, it's much harder to have a high resolution, transparent speaker system than a headphone system, unless you spend serious cash on room treatments and proper setup. I find I can discern resolution, transparency, speed etc. better with headphones generally.


 
   
  I agree with you that in-room bass response is what screws up many speaker systems.  However, my speaker system is designed from the onset with an outboard electronic crossover, and the ability to tailor the bass response in a room is what allows for that "high resolution, transparent" speaker system.  Having owned bunch of speakers, I would never buy speakers that didn't allow that.  The EQ argument is valid, but changing speaker placement also changes many things including bass response, but that flexibility doesn't make evaluation invalid.    
   
  For me, it's much easier to properly assess cables (and anything else really) with my speaker system, which has at least as much resolution as my Stax Omega II, HE Audio 'stat, and Senn HE60 'stat, in fact more resolution and transparency in terms of imaging, depth, and soundstaging, which comes in handy for evaluating things.


----------



## Shahrose

Quote: 





jon l said:


> I agree with you that in-room bass response is what screws up many speaker systems.  However, my speaker system is designed from the onset with an outboard electronic crossover, and the ability to tailor the bass response in a room is what allows for that "high resolution, transparent" speaker system.  Having owned bunch of speakers, I would never buy speakers that didn't allow that.  The EQ argument is valid, but changing speaker placement also changes many things including bass response, but that flexibility doesn't make evaluation invalid.
> 
> For me, it's much easier to properly assess cables (and anything else really) with my speaker system, which has at least as much resolution as my Stax Omega II, HE Audio 'stat, and Senn HE60 'stat, in fact more resolution and transparency in terms of imaging, depth, and soundstaging, which comes in handy for evaluating things.


 
   
  You must have quite a speaker setup to prefer it over the O2s and HE60s. I wonder if your impressions of the coaxial cables are at all different with your headphone setups.
   
  BTW Jon, I urge you to fill out your profile when you get the chance. It makes it easier to respond to someone when you know their experience with equipment.


----------



## slim.a

Quote: 





suseeb said:


> Hello slim.a, last week I received my BNC Oyaide BD-510 and connected to my Paradisea DAC,
> sorry slim.a, in the sound there was no dynamics, energy, enthusiasm. It was very smooth n soft,
> there was no attack. Then I decided to add an BNC-RCA adapter and pluged in the cable to RCA
> input. Yes, now I fell the fullness by get back all the missed things, now the sound is as that what
> ...


 

 Has anyone bothered to really read the whole review?
   
  Below are a few extracts:
  - An *analog sounding* digital cable
  - Timbre - The sound of analog
  - Highs: When I first listened to the Oyaide, I thought for a moment that it had a slightly rolled off high register. However, when I played tracks that contain instruments with a lot of upper harmonics content (violins, …), I realized that it actually conveyed more information on top, and instead it left aside the grunge and metallic edge that even so called “high-end” cables exhibit.
  - The positive outcome of this bass presence and richness is that I never feel the lack of a subwoofer when listening through headphones. There is enough weight to the representation that my brain doesn’t interpret anything as being missing.
  - To overcome this, some recordings and some audio equipment overemphasize the leading edges of the notes to enhance that sense of realism. But too often, the result is a dry, artificial and unnatural sound (to my ears at least). The Stereovox XV2 for instance was fast but artificial sounding.
  - Overall the sound could be described as effortless resolution. It is not an increase in resolution for the sake of the resolution and transparency;
  - This digital cable won’t magically transform a poorly designed DAC into a top-tier one. However, if you are happy with the performance of your DAC and have noticed that its performance is affected by the transport and digital cables, then the Oyaide could probably add something to the mix.
  - Overall, the Oyaide is a beautifully built digital cable that brings you closer to the sound of “analog”
   
  Maybe that it was unclear from reading the whole review, but If people are looking for sharp transients, a leaner tonal balance (such as the Stereovox XV2), the Oyaide IS NOT for you.
   
  In no place in my review, it was implied that the Oyaide should be paired with a DAC such as the Paradisea (NOS + Tubed output). There is something called system synergy. And pairing an "analog"/smooth sounding cable with an already smooth sounding DAC is far from ideal.

 Reviews should be read in perspective of what the reader has in his system. And only ONE change should be done at the time.
   
  Shahrose has been dissatisfied about his Oyaide cable and whining about it repeatedly. He also bought many items after my reviews; the Artisan Ultimate Silver Dream, Jkeny's Hiface, Wireworld USB cable... Why does comment repeatedly only about his "negative" experience.
   
  I have been open minded so far about Shahrose comments but I should point the following:
   
  - Shahrose had ZERO experience with high performing digital cables prior to trying the Oyaide
   
  - The Belden digital cable cannot even start to compare to something like the Oyaide/Stereovox XV2 in the context of a true high resolution system: if you don't hear the difference in low level details and tonal accuracty, your system is no truly high rez, regardless of how much you spent on it (except if your DAC is totally immune to jitter, which would negate the differences between digital cables anyway).
   
  - Shahrose is now recommending to people a magical cable from downsize that is supposed much better than the Belden and the Oyaide (like if the 2 were performing at the same level). Anyone who has the slightest knowledge about digital audio would understand that it is essential to have a 75ohms compliant cable with low dielectric constant. A DIY cable might sound good on a few systems but cannot be recommended in good conscience to a lot of people. Even properly built digital coaxial cables (Stereovox, Oyaide, Sobek) don't guarantee that you will like what you hear. Getting a DIY cable is a much much bigger risk than getting one of the properly built digital cables.
   
  Of course, one has to have some background and understand the theory before starting recommending stuff to people to minimize (but obviously not negate) the risks. When testing a digital cable, as good as it is, on a DAC that uses CS8416 digital receivers or similar (Y2 DAC, Paradisea...) One has to understand that such chips already have 200ps of intrinsic jitter (vs. 50ps for the DIR9001 for instance) which imply that by using a "transparent" cable they are actually listening to the digital receiver. Using a sharper cable (such as the Stereovox XV2) yields better subjective results on those occasions.
  I personally have had the chance to compare both the CS8416 digital receiver and the DIR9001 digital receiver on the same DAC, and the results were astonishing: with everything else kept equal, the CS8416 sounded warm, slow and fuzzy (with no attack) while the lower jitter DIR9001 sounded tight, accurate and articulate.
  By just replacing the DIR9001 by the CS8416 on my reference DAC for the testing and keeping everything else constant, I would have written a totally different description.
   
  So should the reviewer try every other possibility out there or should the critical reader apply some logic before
   
  So in order to minimize the risks, one has to understand the equipment they have and what kind of cable they are looking for. What is neutral in a neutral 
   
  For those who are not familiar with my reviews, go ahead and read my other reviews here on head-fi. There are countless people agreeing with my findings regarding DACs, USB transports, headamps and cables. There will never be 100% accuracy and there will never be 100% agreement about something about this hobby of ours.
   
  I apologize in advance for the tone of this post, but there are times when reading too much is too much. Shahrose's bashing about the Oyaide is getting tiring.
   
  This is going to be my last post here on the Oyaide thread as I have better things to do.
   
  Edit: I deleted my review and I will let Shahrose write a full review about whatever he thinks is worth recommending.


----------



## Shahrose

Not sure why you're attacking me here...aren't you guys having a whole discussion about the Oyaide cable and my impressions on your forums? (http://www.tweak-fi.com/apps/forums/topics/show/3573532-oyaide-cable) The only reason I posted was to clarify and add to *that* discussion which you yourself linked me to, since I didn't want to sign up on 2 forums. Also, I'm not recommending anyone to buy my cable. I have no affiliations with its maker and haven't even talked to him since I bought it off him months ago. I haven't been particularly impressed by its build quality either.
   
  I'm actually baffled that you would get so angry...or angry at all. All I did was agree with someone who heard the same thing as I did, and it had nothing to do with you.


----------



## dura

I re-bought the Oyaide 510 last week; 130 cm instead of 70 cm, RCA-plugs.
  In my former source I did not like its effect; between the squeezebox classic and the Havana sound got too sharp to my taste.
  In the last year I chanced my source for a Logitech Touch and an Audio-GD Reference 5.
  Much better, clear sound already. But I wondered if the digital cable I was using (a 1 m digiflex gold with two ferrite clamps) was holding it back.
  With the digiflex sound was rather smooth and laid back, pleasant but not very much detail and a little bit lack of color.
  I tried the Bolder digital cable, and was shocked by the difference; suddenly the sound stage was in front of the speakers, a very detailed spatial sound.
  I guess basically my system gave more and better detailed treble, only by chancing a digital interconnect!
  But all was not well, the Bolder in my -speaker based- system had the inclination to put percussion in front of the singer, a deadly sin in my book, and there was too much treble for my taste.
  So back it went, and the digiflex was re-inserted. But now I knew I could change the sound signature of my system with the cable, so I decided to re-order the 510.
  I've been listening for a week now and must say I'm very satisfied; compared to the Digiflex more space, more depth in front and behind the speakers, broader, much more detail and texture while everything stays in proportion. Compared with the Bolder the singer is in front of the instruments where he or she should be, spatiality is maintained but without exagerated treble,  tonality is very well balanced. What should sound sharp is sharp, what should be smooth is smooth.
  The Oyaide seems to combine the pleasing musicality iof the Digiflex and the detail of the Bolder.
  Is it smooth to my ear as it is often described? Depends where you come from, the system with the Digiflex was smoother, the system with the Bolder was sharper. In my system to my ears the Oyaide seems to be the perfect cable.
   
  BTW, I think it is a pity the review has been withdrawn and frankly I do not really see the necessity of it.


----------



## slim.a

Quote: 





dura said:


> I re-bought the Oyaide 510 last week; 130 cm instead of 70 cm, RCA-plugs.
> In my former source I did not like its effect; between the squeezebox classic and the Havana sound got too sharp to my taste.
> In the last year I chanced my source for a Logitech Touch and an Audio-GD Reference 5.
> Much better, clear sound already. But I wondered if the digital cable I was using (a 1 m digiflex gold with two ferrite clamps) was holding it back.
> ...


 

 I believe that head-fi wasn't the place to write a review about a digital cables for many reasons:
  Some head-fiers read only what they want to read: They read the part where I say the Oyaide sounds excellent in my system, but they don't read the parts where I state that I use special power cords, a dedicated power filter, a special audio rack, maple platforms and 250€ per set Aktyna ARIS footers...
  Expecting the Oyaide to sound good on all systems, regardless of the associated equipment was not the intent of my review. Pairing the Oyaide with something like the Paradisea is the worst combination I would have thought about.
  Many head-fiers have never read other digital cable reviews and can be strongly biased towards the Oyaide.

 Even though different digital cables can sound different, they are only digital cables. They have to transmit rapid changing high frequency square waves with the least losses possible from the transport side to the DAC side. Getting a proper 75 ohms cables gets you half way there. Getting a high performance cables with high purity conductors, tighter impedance values and low loss dielectric can get the little more "audiophiles" crave for.
   
  So when I read comments such as "the Belden has better attack than the Oyaide" or that the Oyaide "lacks dynamics" or such, I can't help but feel a gap between the intent of my review and the expectations of the readers. By the definition and by design the Oyaide cannot lack anything in comparison to the Belden. Either they sound the same because the DAC being used has excellent jitter reduction or the Oyaide is objectively better.
  Things such as jitter and reflections in digital cables can be measured and there is nothing around it. If people find an inferior cable as sounding better in their system there are many reasons to explain that. Some of them are:
  - the user is looking for a coloration to cure some weakness already present in the system,
  - the transports and the DAC do not comply with the rules of 75 ohms impedance matching and required high rise times,
  - some fuzzy digital receivers such as the CS8416/14 require "compensation" to not sound bloated...
_(Note: I consider the Stereovox XV2, Actinote Aria and Hifi Cables Sobek as in the same category, albeit with different sound signatures)_.
   
  Given the multiple factors cited above, I feel that my review wasn't suited for such a place as head-fi. I have kept the review on my own website (tweak-fi). But there, at least, any reader will be confronted with a lot more info and data about my reviewing philosophy than what he would faced with when reading One review from me and basing their decision purchase on it.


----------



## dura

Okay, I thought it was primarely overreaction on the posts of Shahrose, which were not _that _offensive. 
  I can imagine doing cablereviews on Head-Fi can be very frustrating and having your own site gives you more control.
  On the other hand, it is thanks to your excellent review here on Head-Fi that I learned about the existence of this cable and am now enjoying better music from my system.
  Of course I'll visit Tweak-Fi from time to time but my point is that, despite its disadvantages, Head-Fi is still a great source to learn about all kinds of interesting products from positive, interested people who like to help, and withdrawal of quality reviews like yours lessens that.


----------



## Jon L

Quote: 





slim.a said:


> - some fuzzy digital receivers such as the CS8416/14 require "compensation" to not sound bloated...
> _(Note: I consider the Stereovox XV2, Actinote Aria and Hifi Cables Sobek as in the same category, albeit with different sound signatures)_.


 

 How CS8416/14 receiver sounds is a subject that's highly debatable, but if you really felt that way, this information should have been at the top of the review since probably the vast majority of DAC's in use currently utilize CS8416/14 receivers.  But I agree it cannot be emphasized enough that one should not read one review (even several reviews) and decide to buy something and always expect similar results in his own system.  Thanks for the clarifications BTW.


----------



## Zaek

Sorry to bring back the thread.
   
  With a leap of faith, I bought the Oyaide DR510. Have always been impressed with Japanese-made product. That's why giving it a try.
  The build was amazing. But the initial impressive (hearing) wasn't good without burn-in.
   
  Would like to ask the bros here how much burn-in is needed for this baby in order for it to shine?
  500 hours???


----------



## ornitorrinco

Has anyone compared the *Oyaide DR-510* to the *Black Cat Silverstar 75*?


----------

